# Hintergrundgrafik stückeln...



## Knthrak (28. Juli 2001)

Hi

weiss jemand ein Programm, mit dem ich automatisch eine grosse Hintergrundbilddatei aufstückeln kann in kleinere, so dass ich die HP als Tabelle zusammenbauen kann? Manuell das zu machen ist ein bischen umständlich...!

Tschüss
Knthrak


----------



## Karl Förster (29. Juli 2001)

Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe was du willst, können dir bestimmt Adobe Photoshop/Adobe Image Ready oder ULead PhotoImpact helfen.


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (29. Juli 2001)

hi,
jo

mit adobe photoshop's slice tool (k glaub ich) das bild einteilen und für web speichern drücken, fertig. die tabelle wird gleich mit erzeugt.


----------



## Knthrak (29. Juli 2001)

jo genau richtig verstanden. ein shareware-tool oder eine stand-alone-version gibts da aber nicht oder?
Oder sind "photoshop's slice tool" und "Image Ready" irgendwo kostenlos erhältlich (nicht warez)??


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (30. Juli 2001)

*von Fabian im falschen forum gepostet.*

Zerstückeln: 

das geht mit jedem Programm (auch Microsoft Photoshop)... 


Aber Vorsicht: 

1. Die HTML Frames definieren mit Pixel 
2. Oben rechts und Unten Links einen Frame mit 1 Relativ 
3. die Grafik nach den Maßen zuschneiden (geht auch umgekehrt) 
4. Die Kompression sollte 10, 11 oder 12 sein, je nach Programm, nimm einfach das höchste 

Anhang Photoshop (<-- hat fast jeder Rechner mit MS Office) 

1. Zoom (200,..., 1600) 
2. Auswählen 
3. Ausschneiden 
4. Bearbeiten als neues Bild einfügen 


PS: hat ja nicht jeder Adobe Photoshop und das sollte nur ein Anhang für Leute sein, die sich mit sowas nicht auskennen oder nicht die Möglichkeiten haben

---------------------------------------
fabian:
ich habe es hier hineinkopiert. hoffe es war ok so


----------



## Knthrak (30. Juli 2001)

jo...ich z.B. hab kein Adobe Photoshop 

Danke für Deine Tips!


----------

